

Google TV’s Minisite Launches, Finally Sheds Some Light On The Platform - davidedicillo
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/10/04/google-tvs-minisite-launches-finally-sheds-some-light-on-the-platform/

======
mmorris
Direct link to the Google TV preview site:
<http://www.google.com/tv/index.html>

------
callahad
Google's sub-site on optimizing websites for Google TV is interesting:
<http://code.google.com/tv/web/docs/optimization_guide.html>

One particular quote surprised me: "Google TV currently supports only the
Droid Sans and Droid Serif font families, but you can use font embedding
techniques to create a more customized appearance. However, keep in mind that
font embedding, which relies on Flash, will be slower than other methods."

If Google TV runs Chrome, shouldn't it support @font-face embedding natively?

------
iuguy
Google Queue looks more interesting than it sounds.

Having had a first gen Apple TV, one of the things I found mildly frustrating
was that I couldn't queue up a playlist of Youtube videos. With this, it looks
like I can. If I can favourite my playlists or queues, this simple feature
would open up for Youtube to become the MTV of the Internet.

------
mdwrigh2
I found the following tidbit of information somewhat interesting: "Use h.264
encoding for all video content. Avoid encoding your videos in h.263 or vp6.".
This probably has to do with having an h.264 decoder on-board, but the fact
that Google is not just not recommending it, but rather recommending avoiding
it all together, is interesting.

------
davidedicillo
I think we'll have a real picture of what this new generation of devices will
be only when we'll see all the third party apps will start popup, and all
these current solutions will look as smart as a Blackberry looks smart today.

------
stuartjmoore
I'd like to get a Google TV web browser for my desktop. Watching TV from bed
on it would be much easier.

Hopefully it'll just be a user-agent switch.

